# Farmall 806-DT407,414,or 466 diesel turbo exhaust help!



## GlennTate (Feb 1, 2020)

Evening to all. I am new to haytalk, and created an account just for this question. All you knowledgeable people can certainly help me out. We have a Farmall 806 diesel tractor that was bought in the mid to late 70's by my great grandfather. I was backing it out from under the shed and caught the electric conduit, and just the strain it put on the muffler was enough to sheer the pipe off coming off the exhaust of the turbo. The motor that is in this machine is a swapped engine, and I read on a forumn that some of the common workable engines that were put in these machines were the DT407, DT414, or the DT466 turbo. I am unable to find on the online parts diagram from Messicks the repair parts that have this "bolt on" design like the one we have. I hope with the pictures I upload someone is able to point me in the right direction, or identify its a completely different motor that my 3 I have looked at. Hopefully, these photos will add correctly.


























Thanks,

Glenn


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

It’s an AirResearch TO4 turbocharger near as I can tell. There are lots of variants of elbows that bolt on to that turbo. The top of the valve cover doesn’t look IH to me, is it possible it’s a 5.9 Cummins?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If it's AirResearch then it is almost certainly on an IH engine. Were it a Cummins it would have a Holset on from the factory unless somebody swapped an odd turbo on it. The 806 diesel would have had a D361 from the factory, with no turbo. If it's been repowered, it could be any of the engines you listed or also a DT436. In any case, the engine it self really doesn't matter, you need to verify what turbo it is and what elbow it had.

Look for the word "Garret" cast in to the housing somewhere. That would point toward being an AirResearch.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

If you had the time and are able, there's plenty of flange left there to weld another elbow on there after some cleaning up and you're on your way again.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Ox76 said:


> If you had the time and are able, there's plenty of flange left there to weld another elbow on there after some cleaning up and you're on your way again.


It does look pretty rotten to the flange if you blow it up. No reason it has to be a cast elbow. Machine shop should be able to fab something up if you can't find anything.


----------



## GlennTate (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks guys, I'll look for info you've all given.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Took a bearing flangette, chucked it in the lathe, used my knurling tool to change the angles a bit then proceeded to hand build a new exhaust system from the turbo back on our IH straight truck. IH wanted an obscene amount for the elbow that came off the turbo and pointed down/back. Not sure what the flangette was for or the cost of it, far as I can tell it was for a IH turbo.





  








IMG 3707




__
mlappin


__
Feb 4, 2020











  








IMG 3708




__
mlappin


__
Feb 4, 2020


----------

